# problem with logs in kannel



## keaton (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey, guys, i have a problem with kannel.conf and starting up this service
Simply, thats all, what i have done: 

1. I have installed this service from ports, have added user kannel

```
# adduser
Username: kannel
Full name: Kannel Server
Uid (Leave empty for default):
Login group [kannel]:
Login group is kannel. Invite kannel into other groups? []:
Login class [default]:
Shell (sh csh tcsh nologin) [sh]:
Home directory [/home/kannel]:
Home directory permissions (Leave empty for default):
Use password-based authentication? [yes]:
Use an empty password? (yes/no) [no]:
Use a random password? (yes/no) [no]:
Enter password:
Enter password again:
Lock out the account after creation? [no]:
Username   : kannel
Password   : *****
Full Name  : Kannel Server
Uid        : 1019
Class      :
Groups     : kannel
Home       : /home/kannel
Home Mode  :
Shell      : /bin/sh
Locked     : no
OK? (yes/no): yes
adduser: INFO: Successfully added (kannel) to the user database.
Add another user? (yes/no): no
Goodbye!
```

2. Created directories and changed rules (chown) 

```
# cd /var/log/
ls -la
drwxr-xr-x   2 kannel  kannel     512 Jun 15 21:34 kannel
```


```
# cd /var/run/
ls -la
drwxr-xr-x   2 kannel  kannel     512 Jun 15 21:58 kannel
```

3. Add smth to rc.conf

```
# cd /etc/
cat rc.conf
...
kannel_bearerbox_enable="YES"
kannel_smsbox_enable="YES"
kannel_wapbox_enable="YES"
```

Then, i have started this service 

```
# cd /usr/local/etc/rc.d/
./kannel start
Starting kannel_bearerbox.
Starting kannel_smsbox.
Starting kannel_wapbox.
```

So, everything is ok.. In kannel.conf file i have set path to logs 

```
log-file = "/var/log/kannel/kannel.log"
log-level = 0
```
but! after starting service logs haven't created... 

May be has smbdy had this problem? 
Plase help!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 16, 2010)

See if there are any error messages in /var/log/messages.


----------



## keaton (Jun 16, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> See if there are any error messages in /var/log/messages.


Ok, thanks! I've got new problem =)

```
cat /var/log/messages
...
kernel: pid 63180 (bearerbox), uid 1019: exited on signal 11
kernel: pid 63181 (bearerbox), uid 1019: exited on signal 11
kernel: pid 63182 (smsbox), uid 1019: exited on signal 11
kernel: pid 63183 (smsbox), uid 1019: exited on signal 11
kernel: pid 63184 (wapbox), uid 1019: exited on signal 11
kernel: pid 63185 (wapbox), uid 1019: exited on signal 11
```
So, as i understand this service couldn't start? And again, the main problem is that it's impossible to know the cause of error, kannel does not write logs ...


----------



## Beastie (Jun 16, 2010)

Signal 11 is a segmentation fault (SIGSEGV), an exception caused by a software making an invalid memory reference. So it's a bug you should report.
But in some cases it may be caused by bad memory. Since 3 different processes (shared memory?) are causing SIGSEGVs, this may be the case here. I'd check the memory with memtest86+ if I were you.


----------



## keaton (Jun 16, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Signal 11 is a segmentation fault (SIGSEGV), an exception caused by a software making an invalid memory reference. So it's a bug you should report.
> But in some cases it may be caused by bad memory. Since 3 different processes (shared memory?) are causing SIGSEGVs, this may be the case here. I'd check the memory with memtest86+ if I were you.



Thanks =)
But now i understand main problem: i've compiled kannel in default arch(32-bit), meanwhile i have freebsd 8.0 64-bit =)
So now, i've got new question: how can i install kannel in 64 arch (i can't edit make.conf and add global CFLAG arch x86_64 -- this way is seriously restricted by my boss ^^)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't you just use ports or packages on the system it's supposed to run on?


----------



## keaton (Jun 16, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Can't you just use ports or packages on the system it's supposed to run on?


I've used ports =)

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/kannel
make instal
```
I've tried to install from packages 

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/kannel
pkg_add kannel
```
Every time i have same error in /var/log/messages


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 16, 2010)

A port build on a 64-bit system will build a 64-bit binary.


----------



## keaton (Jun 28, 2010)

Ok. Now the problem is solved. I can say, that the delault pkg in freebsd 8.0 64-bit is broken. 
To solve it, we have to edit source code, change autoconf and makeinstal files.


----------



## vatson (Jun 28, 2010)

Can you please give more details? I'm trying to install kannel from ports on FreeBSD 6.4 amd64 and also getting immediate segfaults when starting bearerbox and smsbox.


----------



## vatson (Jun 29, 2010)

Hoping to get an usable backtrace, I built the port WITH_DEBUG. Now it doesn't dump core anymore. I guess that is also a kind of solution


----------

